# BUPA Medical Appointments not available



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

Hey Guys,

Anyone else here struggling to find an appointment with BUPA Melbourne?

Also are there any alternative Medical Centres that can conduct the Medicals for 189?

Cheers,
Pratik


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pratiksawant10 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Anyone else here struggling to find an appointment with BUPA Melbourne?
> 
> ...


Unfortunately within Australia only Bupa are allowed to conduct the tests

You will have to wait for them to reopen for testing or DHA to appoint alternate agencies 
Keep checking the DHA website for any updates 

Cheers


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Currently it is not a good idea to do health checkup in any clinic because of the pandemic.
I guess the only way is to explain it to DHA and wait for the whole thing passes finally.


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

Have you completed your medicals or still awaiting appointments?



JennyWang said:


> Currently it is not a good idea to do health checkup in any clinic because of the pandemic.
> I guess the only way is to explain it to DHA and wait for the whole thing passes finally.


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

> ​​​Visa medical appointments
> 
> Clients should be aware of disruptions to visa medical services, both in Australia and outside Australia, due to COVID-19.
> 
> ...


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/news-media/current-alerts/visa-medical-appointments


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

pratiksawant10 said:


> Have you completed your medicals or still awaiting appointments?


I have not done any medicals. Waiting for CO to contact me then I will start arranging it.


----------



## kevin_moonrise (Mar 23, 2020)

I am in the same boat, I lodged my application on 13/04/2020 but no appointments available. Just curious to know what's your status under health assessment because mine changed to 'Examinations in progress' from 'Examination required'.


----------



## trienchieu12 (Aug 29, 2018)

They are instructed by DHA to contact you soon, so mind your phone and your HAPID, they will call yoi to organize the appointment


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

Hi guys. i have finish my medical last week. in this pandemic time how long would it take for the moc to look into my application. for it to be cleared. thnks


----------



## LordD (Jun 19, 2019)

ga2au said:


> Hi guys. i have finish my medical last week. in this pandemic time how long would it take for the moc to look into my application. for it to be cleared. thnks


Let me look into my crystal ball! :xmasunwrap:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ga2au said:


> Hi guys. i have finish my medical last week. in this pandemic time how long would it take for the moc to look into my application. for it to be cleared. thnks


Medicals are generally cleared in 2-3 days after the clinic has uploaded them
Due to covid all medical persons are overloaded so there may be a delay

Cheers


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

LordD said:


> Let me look into my crystal ball! :xmasunwrap:


Thanks! let me know the result once you look into your crystal ball. :boxing:


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

NB said:


> Medicals are generally cleared in 2-3 days after the clinic has uploaded them
> Due to covid all medical persons are overloaded so there may be a delay
> 
> Cheers


Thank you NB for your response.


----------



## invader992 (Oct 23, 2018)

iu AM


----------



## invader992 (Oct 23, 2018)

I am stuck in the same situation. Medical is required while in Victoria no appointments available until further notice during stage 4 restrictions 

Any advise?


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

invader992 said:


> I am stuck in the same situation. Medical is required while in Victoria no appointments available until further notice during stage 4 restrictions
> 
> Any advise?


Just email Bupa that you can't obtain medical due to restrictions. Include your Hap ID. Ive been asking them when I have questions and they answer the questions.


----------



## gaitonde42 (Jul 16, 2020)

Likewise. Waiting for restrictions to open up so that I can make a booking.


----------



## Expat_Aus_2019 (Nov 29, 2018)

Did anyone able to book appointments with bupa ins Sydney? The online booking system has date in May.


----------



## Geotechnical_Engineer (Nov 14, 2021)

Expat_Aus_2019 said:


> Did anyone able to book appointments with bupa ins Sydney? The online booking system has date in May.


Book an appointment with bupa and check daily (I would recommend at 9:00am and in the noon), if somebody cancelled an appointment you might be able to get it earlier.


----------

